# Queso Salvadoreno?



## Mylegsbig (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey guys i was in the mexican market today and found some delicious cheese called Queso Salvadoreno(Salvador Cheese)

It is a hard cheese, kind of like parmesan but more crumbly, with a very sharp distinct flavor.

It was delicious!

What type of food do you put this cheese on???

anyone know anything about this cheese?


----------



## licia (Oct 16, 2005)

I haven't heard of that before.  I saw on some tv food show that they used a mexican product call krema as part of a flan recipe. I found some and am going to try it. It seems to be a product similar to sour cream. I wish I could remember who it was that made it.


----------



## Constance (Oct 16, 2005)

I'll bet it would be great on a salad, or as a topping for Mexican Casseroles, used as you would a parmesan. Spinach casserole also pops into mind...bet that would really "kick it up a notch"!


----------



## htc (Oct 16, 2005)

Maybe these links will help. I didn't find any info specific to the cheese you have, but the first link has pictures and detailed description. Maybe it will give you ideas.  
http://www.specialcheese.com/queso.htm
http://www.mexconnect.com/mex_/recipes/puebla/kgqueso1.html


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 16, 2005)

Mylegsbig, did you get the kind with the red chile paste coating on it? You can use it most anywhere that you'd like to use other hard grating cheeses - it's really nice sprinkled over Spanish rice, in pasta dishes and with your favourite tortilla wrap ingredients.


----------

